# Hay wanted.



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a friend up in Bowlus, MN, that is looking for 300 bales of grass/alfalfa mix.

Anybody interested?

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Little squares I take it?

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> Little squares I take it?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Right! Sorry, the mind was working but the fingers forgot.

Ralph


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

I have lots but too far away. I looked on Craigslist in that area and there are tons of nice bales there for sale. One person looks to be real close has 4000 for sale and $4 each stacked in a barn. I searched St Cloud/small square bales

Todd


----------

